# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Конфликт Avira AVP c Virus Removal Tool

## Gorchik

На PC установлен Avira AntiVir Premium, приинсталяцииизапуске "Virus Removal Tool" отлабКасперского, Avira выдаетсообщениечтообнаруженвирус "Троянскаяпрограмма TR/Agent 65536 CL". До обновления баз Avir-ы все было нормально. Объясните в чем проблема. В прикрепленном файле копия экрана.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

Фолс Авиры...

----------


## DVi

На этот файл кто только не фолсил.
А меж тем там простейший код из трех строчек. 
Отошлите этот startup.exe в вирлаб Авиры.

----------


## drongo

а причём тут раздел "помогите" ? 
Предупреждение дарю.

----------


## senyak

Заходим сюда, вводим свое емаил, выбираем фаил, ставим "suspected false positiv" (можно еще и ссылочку на AVP им дать :Smiley: ) и отправляем. Ответ смотрим на ящике. Пройдет примерно сутки. Правда немцы по выходным не работают, значит ответ будет в понедельник  :Smiley:

----------


## Gorchik

Спасибо огромное Всем за ответы на мой вопрос, Гансам файл отправил сразу же, жду ответа, но хотелось получить ответ от Касперов, а выдали в подарок "баян" - принимается.

----------


## Umnik

> но хотелось получить ответ от Касперов


Так Вы его получили:



> На этот файл кто только не фолсил.
> А меж тем там простейший код из трех строчек.

----------

